# Meet up during visit to Mexico City?



## zaphod (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi, all. Do people post threads here to make appointments with each other for first time meetings? I am visiting Mexico City very soon to help determine whether I want to retire there, and I think I'd like to meet up with expats who have been there for a while just to chat. But a) this kind of post may be discouraged on this forum, so I'm checking to make sure, and b) I wonder whether it is a good idea to advertise on a forum that kind of information: when you're leaving, when returning, and so on. 

There are one or two active members of this forum I'd like to contact in either case via pm to get together during my visit I know them only a bit through this forum. I'm pretty sure that must be OK, but I'd just like to check to make sure.

Sorry: I realize these are noob questions. I've simply never done this before. Thanks.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

zaphod said:


> Hi, all. Do people post threads here to make appointments with each other for first time meetings? I am visiting Mexico City very soon to help determine whether I want to retire there, and I think I'd like to meet up with expats who have been there for a while just to chat. But a) this kind of post may be discouraged on this forum, so I'm checking to make sure, and b) I wonder whether it is a good idea to advertise on a forum that kind of information: when you're leaving, when returning, and so on.
> 
> There are one or two active members of this forum I'd like to contact in either case via pm to get together during my visit I know them only a bit through this forum. I'm pretty sure that must be OK, but I'd just like to check to make sure.
> 
> Sorry: I realize these are noob questions. I've simply never done this before. Thanks.


I suggest sending PM's to forum members you want to meet during your visit to Mexico City.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

zaphod said:


> Hi, all. Do people post threads here to make appointments with each other for first time meetings? I am visiting Mexico City very soon to help determine whether I want to retire there, and I think I'd like to meet up with expats who have been there for a while just to chat. But a) this kind of post may be discouraged on this forum, so I'm checking to make sure, and b) I wonder whether it is a good idea to advertise on a forum that kind of information: when you're leaving, when returning, and so on.
> 
> There are one or two active members of this forum I'd like to contact in either case via pm to get together during my visit I know them only a bit through this forum. I'm pretty sure that must be OK, but I'd just like to check to make sure.
> 
> Sorry: I realize these are noob questions. I've simply never done this before. Thanks.


People are discouraged from posting personal information (phone, email, address), but there is no problem arranging get-togethers if desired, either through posts to threads or through Personal Messages. Public posts make it easier to arrange with a group, we tried this once in the Guadalajara/Chapala area, however they do make public a time when people will be away from home. It is not likely anyone evil is paying attention, but it is possible. PMs are more private.


----------



## zaphod (Jun 19, 2010)

Thank you very much Isla Verde and Tundra Green. Kind of my instinct as well.


----------

